# Well my trapping career is going great....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

My first serious year of trapping is going just wonderful. First a rodeo with a lion in a cage... and here is my second catch.









Now that we got those two out of the way, maybe i'll have a shot at some cats before the season is over!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Get R Done Chris. The last cat I caught was where I caught a skunk a couple of weeks earlier. About the time I was starting to get frustrated things started to turn around. You'll get em.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What are you going to do with the fur?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He looks dead tired......He's gonna make a hat out of it Matt.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey don't short change yourself you caught the housecat ! and a fox....and that angry bobcat.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Could end up being a dang good set after you got that skunk! How much longer does your season go?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree with coyotejon, that skunk could be a the best thing for that spot and a turning point for your trapping.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

How do u kill a skunk with out it spraying?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Some say you can drown it and they wont spray. Another rumor I've heard is break the back and they cant spray.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> Some say you can drown it and they wont spray. Another rumor I've heard is break the back and they cant spray.


Thats not really a nice way of dispatching an animal. Its the type of thing that feeds the anti's fires.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We used to throw a blanket or large towel over them and then shoot them. Only had one spray out of about six or seven if I remember correctly.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I just take my .22 rifle and stand back 30 yards and put one between the eyes. It's gonna stink either way!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just make sure you are standing up wind...



Mick105 said:


> Some say you can drown it and they wont spray. Another rumor I've heard is break the back and they cant spray.


Even if this was an ethical option, I'm not sure how you could accomplish this in a cage trap without getting dosed.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Matt you are 100% correct. I have never caught a skunk nor would I use the methods to dispatch one. I should have said that too. I personally would handle it in a more humane way and deal with the smell. I was try is let skinner know some rumors I've heard and probably should have precluded it with a reccomendation agianst it. I guess I forgot that on the website people dont know who I am, or how I am. I hunt and trap a lot but I always make it a point to be as ethical as possible. I have passed on taking a lot of different animal, avoided certain area or sets because the situation was good enough. If there is any doubt in my mind I pass I will pass on it because its not worth it to me. Sorry about my little tangent, I just didnt want PT members thinking I was an unethical/inhumane person.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have head shoot it in the lungs and it won't but hard to tail. Will try it if I ever get one. I hope I don't tho.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mick105 said:


> Some say you can drown it and they wont spray.


 They will spray and I would give you an explaination, but doesn't sound like this is the place to do that.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> Matt you are 100% correct. I have never caught a skunk nor would I use the methods to dispatch one. I should have said that too. I personally would handle it in a more humane way and deal with the smell. I was try is let skinner know some rumors I've heard and probably should have precluded it with a reccomendation agianst it. I guess I forgot that on the website people dont know who I am, or how I am. I hunt and trap a lot but I always make it a point to be as ethical as possible. I have passed on taking a lot of different animal, avoided certain area or sets because the situation was good enough. If there is any doubt in my mind I pass I will pass on it because its not worth it to me. Sorry about my little tangent, I just didnt want PT members thinking I was an unethical/inhumane person.


I don't think that at all Mick and you never said thats what you do but it was what you had heard. We just have to be a little careful on the things we say.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I hear ya Matt. I've always had a problem with that "think before you speak" stuff. Just ask my wife.


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

I was told a trash bag some 3 inch hose and a running car, same guy that told me that said he didn't check inside just saw that the trap was set and ended up fuming the neighbors cat


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

zachW said:


> I was told a trash bag some 3 inch hose and a running car, same guy that told me that said he didn't check inside just saw that the trap was set and ended up fuming the neighbors cat










No hold on







thats not funny. Wait I can't help it!









But on a more serious note guys we must make sure that all care is taken not to have this type of accident.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You did well Chris !

Skunks make great hats ~~~!!!

And I would have loved to been there for your lion.


----------

